# Classic Equine or Impact Gel



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You are referring to western pads I believe...

I am not a fan of some of those hugely expensive saddle pads.
What you pay for "names", well...

So, you describe this as a temporary issue from lack of work during winter off...
So, the horse should rebuild that top-line quickly...
I've seen pricing on Impact gel pads and nearly choked...ummm, no.

Here is another pad and option that works and is affordable and friendly to the pocket. _
__https://www.chicksaddlery.com/apache-southwest-built-up-cutback-saddle-pad_
You can actually afford to purchase a few so always have a dry pad to change off with instead of running the risk of irritation to the back from wet and soggy...
I have this exact pad and have never had a problem with irritation, not enough protection or to much, to little sweat or any of the other "you shouldn't use this...blah, blah, blah..."

WELCOME to the Forum!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Not a fan of Impact Gel. Classic Equine is a nice pad. 



A good western pad for more than occasional riding is going to be expensive, but it's also going to last 30 years. So get one that works for your horse. A cheap pad is fine for occasional riding, but if you ride several days a week or long hours, a good pad will do your horse's back a lot more good. The $30 pad is fine if you only need it every now and then, but there's no comparison in the quality or durability of it compared to a better pad. It's worth a shot if you want to see if the built-up pad will help your horse. If so, then you can invest in a better pad down the road if needed.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a couple of impact gel pads. I like them and they work well with my horse. I only use them to show in. Many people, however, do not like them. 

I have a Professional Choice Steam Pressed Comfort Fit Felt pad that I really like that I use for every day riding. I got two on sale ($75/each) so I have one and my trainer has one for my filly.

I have never used a Classic Equine pad, but I know a lot of people like them and I see nothing wrong with them.

I also like (and have used in the past) Diamond Wool pads for every day riding.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I love my Impact Gel pad. We have been using 3 of them for our horses over the past year and they have held up well and still look brand new. None of our horses have been sore or had issues.

The only other pad I would consider is a custom 5 Star 7/8" or 1" felt pad.

My daughter bought a Classic Equine at one point, and it is nice, but not as nice as the Impact Gel pads. We keep it as a guest saddle pad.

I disagree that cheap, synthetic pads are just as good. I feel like they would be the equivalent of wearing polyester pants to the gym to work out -- sweaty, chafing and uncomfortable. 

I would buy the best quality you can afford, and look for wool felt or fleece against the horse.


----------



## GtdHrsLvr (Apr 30, 2019)

I love the impact gel pads personally. I had to go this route once with a horse that was developing back problems and I love this pad too. It allows y ou to move the shims where you need them that way if you end up having multiple needs they're built into the pad. https://www.horsesaddleshop.com/t3-matrix-round-skirt-43-57593-bk.html


----------



## GtdHrsLvr (Apr 30, 2019)

I love the impact gel pads personally. I had to go this route once with a horse that was developing back problems and I love this pad too. It allows y ou to move the shims where you need them that way if you end up having multiple needs they're built into the pad. https://www.horsesaddleshop.com/t3-matrix-round-skirt-43-57593-bk.html


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have used the Impact Gel(not the built up) and the Classic Equine BioFit.

The Impact Gel froze in the winter and was too hot for what I using it for in the summer. I sold it.

The CE BioFit I liked well enough but sold it when the horse we used it on sold. 
I would buy another Classic Equine pad but not an Impact Gel.


----------



## Palomino27 (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I just got the CE one and so far I love it!


----------

